# Cách chăm sóc da theo chu kỳ kinh nguyệt mà bạn gái nào cũng nên biết



## thuhoai (25/11/18)

Đến ngày đèn đỏ, sự thay đổi nội tiết tố trong cơ thể sẽ khiến làn da nổi mụn và sạm đi. Vì vậy, cách chăm sóc da trong thời gian này cực kỳ quan trọng đối với phụ nữ.
_Để da được chăm sóc và cải thiện rõ rệt hãy tham khảo các bước dưới đây nhé:_

*Giai đoạn hoàng thể:*
Ở giai đoạn hoàng thể (ngày bắt đầu chu kỳ), khi progesterone của bạn ở mức cao nhất, tình trạng mụn nội tiết bắt đầu xảy ra.

Theo Joshua Zeichner, bác sĩ da liễu và giám đốc nghiên cứu mỹ phẩm của một thương hiệu cho biết: “Progesterone tăng cao dẫn đến bã nhờn làm tắc nghẽn lỗ chân lông, vi khuẩn gây mụn phát triển. Vì vậy, mụn trứng cá sẽ xuất hiện nhiều, nhất là ở các khu vực xung quanh miệng và cằm”.




_Trong giai đoạn hoàng thể nên làm sạch da và dưỡng ẩm cho da_​
Vào lúc bã nhờn được sản xuất mạnh và vi khuẩn gây mụn phát triển, phái đẹp có thể hạn chế dầu thừa bằng cách sử dụng sữa rửa mặt đều đặn 2 lần một ngày. Tuy nhiên, bạn không nên dùng loại có hoạt tính tẩy rửa quá mình vì có thể làm khô da và làm cho dầu tiết ra nhiều hơn. Bên cạnh công đoạn làm sạch, đừng quên dưỡng ẩm đầy đủ để tăng độ mịn màng và cấp nước cho làn da.

*Giai đoạn hành kinh*
Vào giai đoạn hành kinh, mức progesterone giảm, làn da sẽ phục hồi dần tình trạng mụn trước đó. Vì giai đoạn này sẽ đảm nhận việc làm sạch máu/tử cung nên giúp cơ thể thanh lọc. Tuy nhiên, làn da vẫn chưa được phục hồi một cách hoàn hảo nhất.




_Chăm sóc da giai đoạn hành kinh nhẹ nhàng và kèm theo loại dưỡng ẩm phù hợp nhất với da_​
Trong thời kỳ hành kinh, bạn nên thêm vào quá trình chăm sóc da các chất tẩy rửa nhẹ nhàng kèm theo các loại kem dưỡng ẩm. Điều này sẽ giúp phục hồi làn da hiệu quả hơn sau tình trạng mụn viêm của giai đoạn trước đó.

*Giai đoạn nang trứng*
Tiếp theo là giai đoạn nang trứng: nồng độ estrogen và progesterone bắt đầu tăng trở lại. Ở giai đoạn này, bạn có thể cảm nhận làn da dần được phục hồi. Tuy nhiên, độ sáng chưa được cải thiện đáng kể.

Để giúp cho làn da được nhanh chóng cải thiện ở giai đoạn này, cách chăm sóc da mặt tốt nhất là sử dụng các loại lotion dưỡng da có chức năng làm trắng và tăng cường độ ẩm.

*Giai đoạn rụng trứng*
Cuối cùng, khi giai đoạn rụng trứng kéo đến, nồng độ estrogen tăng cao vượt trội sẽ khiến cho làn da của bạn trở nên đầy sức sống. Đây là thời điểm làn da khỏe mạnh, có độ đàn hồi tốt và sáng mịn đáng mơ ước.

Khi làn da ở vào giai đoạn đẹp nhất, có thể hấp thụ đầy đủ các chất dinh dưỡng thì việc bổ sung những dưỡng chất cho da là điều cần thiết. Theo đó, các loại mặt nạ chăm sóc da chứa đầy dưỡng chất cần thiết là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu. Cách chăm sóc da mặt này vừa có thể giúp da cải thiện tình trạng trước đó, vừa có thể tăng độ khỏe mạnh để “đối phó” với vòng tuần hoàn các chu kỳ sau.
​_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

